# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  صومعة الشوق

## MOONY

*
أبعَثْ  حروفي* 
*الممزوجه بالحب ورذاذ الشوق*
*ومعها أصدق الحروف*
*أحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــ
**للحديث بقيه
انتظروني
*

----------


## بكاء القلم

موني
يسعدني أن أكونَ في الصف الأول لـ همساتك
حتى يهبَّ عليّ نسيمُ الكلمات
يسرّني دائماً حينَ أرى في وجهِ قلمُكِ الحب والأمل .
    وللوعد إنتظار ..
تحيااتي الخاالصة لك

----------


## MOONY

> موني
> يسعدني أن أكونَ في الصف الأول لـ همساتك
> حتى يهبَّ عليّ نسيمُ الكلمات
> يسرّني دائماً حينَ أرى في وجهِ قلمُكِ الحب والأمل .
>     وللوعد إنتظار ..
> تحيااتي الخاالصة لك









 *أنا من سررتُ بتواجدك الكريم
كم يشرفني حضورك
كن بالقرب دائماً
تحياتي لك
*

----------


## MOONY

*
**كنت أحلم بحبك
وأرسم قلبك على الرمال
ولم أكن أعلم 
أني سألقاك



*

----------


## MOONY

*
*

*والتقينا
وعلى الشاطئ 
نثرت لي  الأشواق
ووضعت قلبك بين يدي 
وهمست في إذني
أحبكِ




*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي موني..*
*كغيث المطر..*
*تتساقط كلماتكِ..*


*كحبات الرمل..*
*تنساب أحرفكِ..*

*اتمنى أن يقدر لي الله جل وعلى* 
*بأن اتردد على هذا المتصفح الرائع..*

*بكل مافيه..ومن فيه..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى ..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> *غاليتي موني..*
> *كغيث المطر..*
> *تتساقط كلماتكِ..*
> 
> 
> *كحبات الرمل..*
> *تنساب أحرفكِ..*
> 
> *اتمنى أن يقدر لي الله جل وعلى* 
> ...





* أسعدني مروركِ وردكِ الكريم
تشرفت بتدوين رأيك بحروفي
أمتناني لكِ 
يسبق تحياتي
*

----------


## MOONY

*

**أتعلم أنك من ملكت روحي
وأنك من أسرتني 
وأخذتني نظراتك
أتعلم أن 
بقربك
 تكمن سعادة
 حياتي



*

----------


## MOONY

*
***
*
**حبيبي 
قد أصبح حبك متنفسي*
*بعد أن أسكنته أعماقي
كزهور الربيع
يزهو بعبق
الولع
ويردد
أشواقي
***


*

----------


## بكاء القلم

مونيكم يروقُ لي المكوث بينَ جنات الكلمة هناا !وكم يطيبُ لي أن أرتشف من حبرِ الحرف إحساسه الجميلرائعةٌ كما أنتِ أتمنى أن لا أخدشَ الروعةَ بقلمي الحادتقبّلي تواجديبكاء القلم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

غاليتي : موني

أنـــــــ من ـــــــــا
سينزوي إلى زاويةٍ
لأرتقب العذب من وريقاااات الصومعه

عزيزتي

جميلةٌ أنتِ في كل الأحوال

كوني هكذا دائماً

.
.
أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## MOONY

> موني
> كم يروقُ لي المكوث بينَ جنات الكلمة هناا !
> وكم يطيبُ لي أن أرتشف من حبرِ الحرف إحساسه الجميل
> رائعةٌ كما أنتِ 
> أتمنى أن لا أخدشَ الروعةَ بقلمي الحاد
> تقبّلي تواجدي
> بكاء القلم




الروعه تكمن بحضورك   فحروفي لن تكتمل الا بتواصلكم 
أشكر لك هذا المرور الكريم
دمت بود
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> غاليتي : موني
> 
> أنـــــــ من ـــــــــا
> سينزوي إلى زاويةٍ
> لأرتقب العذب من وريقاااات الصومعه
> 
> عزيزتي
> 
> جميلةٌ أنتِ في كل الأحوال
> ...





وستتعطر زوايا صومعتي  بعبْق الجوري لتواجدكِ
لروحك ِ هذه الورده
تحياتي
**

----------


## نُون

مساء الورد ،،

موووني ،،
بداية فريدة تنبأ بنهاية ممتعة ،،
و إن اختلف مضمون البداية ،،
عن مضمون البداية ،،
في انتظار البقية ،،

تحياتي ،،

----------


## MOONY

في أوردتي عشقاً مخملياً
لم تعرفه عصور الزمان
لا حب ليلى لقيساً
ولا عشاق هذا الزمان
 في أوردتي رجلاً غير كل الرجال
يرتل أحاديث العشقي
ويسكن  الخيال
في أوردتي رجلاً  يتقن فن الحب
ويمارس طقوس  الحب  
ويعلن الجنون لقلبي
لليل نهار :noworry:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماشاء الله ع الابداع الروووووووووووعة*
*غاية في الرقي ..*
*ومنتهى في التميز ..*
*ذاك هو كل حرف تنقشيه لنا ..*


*بانتظار كل جديد لكِ عزيزتي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> مساء الورد ،،
> 
> موووني ،،
> بداية فريدة تنبأ بنهاية ممتعة ،،
> و إن اختلف مضمون البداية ،،
> عن مضمون البداية ،،
> في انتظار البقية ،،
> 
> تحياتي ،،




 مسائكِ جوري**
وكاادي
أتمنى أن تكون
ممتعه وأن تنال إعجابكم
نورتي عزيزتي
لا عدمت  مروركِ  وردكِ الكريم
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> *ماشاء الله ع الابداع الروووووووووووعة*
> *غاية في الرقي ..*
> *ومنتهى في التميز ..*
> *ذاك هو كل حرف تنقشيه لنا ..*
> 
> 
> *بانتظار كل جديد لكِ عزيزتي..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*




لكِ في صفحتي حضوراً مميز
فقد ألبستني  قلادة الفخر
والخجل :embarrest: 
لردكِ الكريم
لا عدمتكِ 
تحياتي لكِ بعبق الجوري**

----------


## MOONY

من أنا ؟؟
من أكون؟؟
كنت ُ,,
فتاة تعشق الجنون!!
تهيمُ في خيالتها..
وتحلمُ   بأميرها
من يكون؟؟
 :embarrest:

----------


## MOONY

أغمضتُ عيناي
ووجدتك  
أقرب من نبض القلب
فأنت من علمني
 معنى 
الأشواق
 من علمني 
لغة الورد
والحب من الأعماق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لازال الابداع..*
*كقطرات الندى يسقط على زهور الحب..*

*فترتوي منه..*

*بانتظار كل جديد رائع..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## غرام أحباب

دمتي مبدعه أختي

ودام لنا نزف قلمك

تقبلي مروري

تحياتي....

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سألوني ::** هل أنتِ تحبين ؟
قلتُ لهم ::** أنظروا لعيني فهي تجيكم
**فتشوا في أوراقي فستجيبكم هيَ !!
قالوا ::** علمنا أنكِ تحبين
لأنكِ تحاولي إخفاء حبكِ ولاكنكِ لا تستطيعين
فكيف تخفينه وأنتِ ساهمة الفكر ناعسة العينين ؟؟
**توردت خداي خجلاً
وتلعثمتُ 
فلم أستطع سوى الإبتسام** 
وسندتُ رأسي على مقعدي
وأرسلتُ فكري إليك ،،

فسمعتُ الضحكات الهمسات ممن حولي
ولكن لم أعرهم أي إهتمام

فغرقتُ في التفكير بك
حتى لم أعد أشعر بشيء ممن حولي ..*
*******
*غاليتي :*
*m0Ony*
*يامن ينبض احساسكـ بكل روعه وجمال*
*كنتُ هنا بين أحرفكـ .. التي أصبحت تستهويني*
*وبجمال كلامها الفتّان تغريني ..*
*أعذريني ؛؛*
*فقلمي لا يستطع مجاراة قلمك*
*ولا حتى أن يشاركه في همسك*

*كانت هنا ؛؛*
*صدوووفه*

----------


## MOONY

> *لازال الابداع..*
> *كقطرات الندى يسقط على زهور الحب..*
> 
> *فترتوي منه..*
> 
> *بانتظار كل جديد رائع..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*





*عزيزتي
مازلتُ أترقب حضوركِ
مع كل نبض دمتي بود
تحياتي
*

----------


## MOONY

> دمتي مبدعه أختي
> 
> ودام لنا نزف قلمك
> 
> تقبلي مروري
> 
> تحياتي....






*عزيزتي  غرام
أشكر لكِ هذا التواجد والرد
الكريم لا عدمته
مودتي
وتحياتي لكِ
*

----------


## MOONY

> *سألوني ::** هل أنتِ تحبين ؟
> قلتُ لهم ::** أنظروا لعيني فهي تجيكم
> **فتشوا في أوراقي فستجيبكم هيَ !!
> قالوا ::** علمنا أنكِ تحبين
> لأنكِ تحاولي إخفاء حبكِ ولاكنكِ لا تستطيعين
> فكيف تخفينه وأنتِ ساهمة الفكر ناعسة العينين ؟؟
> **توردت خداي خجلاً
> وتلعثمتُ 
> فلم أستطع سوى الإبتسام** 
> ...







عزيزتي كم أشتاقت صفحاتي
لنور حرفكِ البهي
ظلي بالقرب
دمتي بود
ياغاليه
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

حبيبي
أمسك بيدي
وأوعدني بالحب 

الأبدي
حبيبي
أسمعني أشواقك
مع بزوغ الشمس
 إ لى غروبها

----------


## MOONY

تعال حبيبي 
لتسمع طيور الحب
تغني   أغانينا
وتردد   لك أحبك
و  تهنينا
تعال حبيبي
دعنا نطير إلى عالم 
الحب وننسى 
أسامينا
 أحبك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماشاء الله على ..*
*روعة التصوير..*
*وحُسن انتقاء الحروف دوماً..*
*وليس بغريب على بطلة هذا الموضوع.*


*بانتظار الجديد لكِ دوماً عزيزتي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

على يال البحر قاعد الاعب رمله الدافي
تفاجئة ابجنونك عبر تاريخي وبداياتي
اثاريك اول احلامي تلم ابوجهك اوصافي
تبعثرة ابشرايني عوالم تختزل ذاتي
أشوفك من ورى الصوت الحنون واعبر اطيافي
انا وانته الحقيقة في مدارة الزمن تاتي
عجيب امر المحب ليله طويل ومنه ايوافي
سلامات الفجر حتى تعنونها سلاماتي

ابنتي العزيزة موني

اراني عاجزا هنا قلقا تطويني وتنشريني 
بين حروفك الصادقة تظن بنا ليالينا ونحن لانظن بالحب
على الارض والطين والبحر القديم 
بنات الفكر الفاتنه حملت فراشاتها لنا
عوسجات المجانين 
واحلام المفتونات فصبي في جامة القلوب
خمرة العتق وفوران البدايه

خا دمكم الاقل حظا
بو كوثر

----------


## MOONY

> *ماشاء الله على ..*
> *روعة التصوير..*
> *وحُسن انتقاء الحروف دوماً..*
> *وليس بغريب على بطلة هذا الموضوع.*
> 
> 
> *بانتظار الجديد لكِ دوماً عزيزتي..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*






1عزيزتي
لتعلمين أن حجم سعادتي لاتوصف
لهذا الحضور الكريم
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
> 
> على يال البحر قاعد الاعب رمله الدافي
> تفاجئة ابجنونك عبر تاريخي وبداياتي
> اثاريك اول احلامي تلم ابوجهك اوصافي
> تبعثرة ابشرايني عوالم تختزل ذاتي
> أشوفك من ورى الصوت الحنون واعبر اطيافي
> انا وانته الحقيقة في مدارة الزمن تاتي
> عجيب امر المحب ليله طويل ومنه ايوافي
> ...






 وجودك قد أنار زوايا كلماتي
وأسبغها جمالاً
لايضاهى بهذا الحضور الكريم
تحياتي لك

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## اسير الهوى

اكاديميات..

واعظم صروح الحب..

وابجديات..

بدأت من زمن القديم..

قيس وليلاه..

وعنترة وعبلاه..

وحروب بالحب كانت ضروس..

دماء .. وانتحار... وطعنات سهام..

وازمنة كانت اشلائها مقطعة..

باجرام يحكمه.. انتِ..

تتجدد الازمنة فاراك في كل الدواوين

دواوين العشق

دواوين العذاب

وكأن كل ما كتب

يطويك انتِ..
........

خيتي موني..

كم كنت غافل عن هذه المقطوعات..

عزف رائع حلق بنا الى جنون الحب والرومنسية

موني لنعومة احرفك طعم خاص

تقدميه على اطباق ابداعك اللطيف

ساكون هنا ولن اتأخر مرة اخرى

لتكوني بخير

----------


## THE LOoRD

> **
> 
> *أتعلم أنك من ملكت روحي
> وأنك من أسرتني 
> وأخذتني نظراتك
> أتعلم أن 
> بقربك
> تكمن سعادة
> حياتي
> ...



*تسلم الي الانامل* 
*كلامات في قمة الروعة* 
*مااجمل هذا الكلام ياموني*
*ولاعدامناك من كل جديد* 
*تقبلي مروري البسيط خيتي* 
*تحياتي لك* 
*ابو جاسم*

----------


## MOONY

> يعطيك العافيه






 الله يعافيكِ
نورتي مودتي
وتحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> اكاديميات..
> 
> واعظم صروح الحب..
> 
> وابجديات..
> 
> بدأت من زمن القديم..
> 
> قيس وليلاه..
> ...





مسائك جوري
لهطولك هنا زخات مطر
تهطل على أوراق حروفي
وتزيدها روونقاً
سأوصل عزفي على أوتار الحب
وأنتظر مرورك يأستاذ الكلم
تحياتي لك

----------


## MOONY

> *تسلم الي الانامل* 
> *كلامات في قمة الروعة* 
> *مااجمل هذا الكلام ياموني*
> *ولاعدامناك من كل جديد* 
> *تقبلي مروري البسيط خيتي* 
> *تحياتي لك* 
> *ابو جاسم*




الله يسلمك 
الإبداع لا يكتمل الا بكم
وبتواصلكم
لاعدمت تواجدك
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

لن أخاطبك باللغة العشاق
 بل باللغة قلبي أنا
 وفي صومعة الشوق
 سأردد الأشواق
 وأنثر ورد الجوري هنا
 وأضيء شموعي
وأكتب بدقات قلبي 
أيام الهنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*ماشاء الله..*
*غاليتي..*
*تمتلكين حس تصويري مُرهف..* 
*يالجمال تصويركِ للعاطفة الصادقة ..*
*ويالروعة اندماج الصور مع فن الكلام..* 
*اعشق الشموع..*
*فكيف إذا اندمجت بزهور الحب..*
*ذات اللون الأحمر..* 

*تم حفظ الصورة بعد إذنك..* 

*بانتظار صومعة شوقكِ دوماً عزيزتي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...*

----------


## التوبي

*أ ُتابع مـن حروفـكِ ما نثرتي* 

*جميلُ الحرف حقاً قد أصغتـّي* 

*كتبتي من فنونِ العزف حرفاً* 

*مقاطعُ من صدى الوجدان صدرتي* 

*تأخـرت في مـروري كي أتـابع* 

*فهذا مقصدي أخـبركِ أختي* 

*صحـيــحٌ أنـنــا نقـرأ ولكنْ*  

*أرى أنـكِ هُنا حـقاً أجـدتــّي* 

*أختي موني*  

*جميلٌ ما أنثرهُ قلمكِ هُنا* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## MOONY

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *ماشاء الله..*
> *غاليتي..*
> *تمتلكين حس تصويري مُرهف..* 
> *يالجمال تصويركِ للعاطفة الصادقة ..*
> *ويالروعة اندماج الصور مع فن الكلام..* 
> *اعشق الشموع..*
> *فكيف إذا اندمجت بزهور الحب..*
> ...



 عزيزتي  حضوركِ قد أثلج صدري

شاكره لكِ التواصل  والرد الكريم
 حبيبتي لكِ ماتشائين من الصور
بنتظار هطولكِ العذب
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> *أ ُتابع مـن حروفـكِ ما نثرتي* 
> 
> *جميلُ الحرف حقاً قد أصغتـّي* 
> 
> *كتبتي من فنونِ العزف حرفاً* 
> 
> *مقاطعُ من صدى الوجدان صدرتي* 
> 
> *تأخـرت في مـروري كي أتـابع* 
> ...







(التوبي)

لكم يسعدني أن تكون بين أسطر حروفي
فقدكنت  أعلم أنك  ستنير متصفحي
ولوتأخرت :rolleyes: 
فشكراً لك ولا تحرمني
من تواصلك
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

**
قد  أخذني حبك لمدينة العشق
لمدينة   تكسو أرضها الورود
وبها الفرشات  ترسم
الوعود
وعلى أغصان الشجر
 كانت ارجوحة الورود
تأخذني  فوق سماء حبك ولأبعد الحدود
فحبك مدينة  عشقاً
عنوانهاالخلود..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماشاء الله..*
*غاليتي..*
*هنا توقف حبر قلمي..*
*فأبى أن يسيل..خجلاً ..أمام ماتسطريه هنا من ابداعات..*

*بالانتظار دوماً..لكل جديد لكِ أخية..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> *ماشاء الله..*
> *غاليتي..*
> *هنا توقف حبر قلمي..*
> *فأبى أن يسيل..خجلاً ..أمام ماتسطريه هنا من ابداعات..*
> 
> *بالانتظار دوماً..لكل جديد لكِ أخية..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*




عزيزتي
وجودكِ أبهج روحي 
ممتنه لمروردِ ولردكِ اللطيف
دمتي بود
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

حبيبي
ضمني بين أحضانك
طوقني بحنان يديك 
فقد أغرقني الشوق
وأخذني حنيني إليك
ضمني كطفلة مدللة
حتى تغفو عيناي


لأني لأشعر بالأمان
 إلا وأنا 
بين يديك

----------


## غرام أحباب

*وااااااو*

*رهيب*

*أبداع*

*دام قلمك ودمتي لنا مبدعه*
*فيما تطرحينه*

*تقبلي مروري*
*تحياتي....*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كما عهدناكِ دوماً متميزة ومبدعة في انتقاء حروفك..*
*من المتابعين ..*
*بل ومن أشدهم متابعة ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*
*أختكِ دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## MOONY

> *وااااااو*
> 
> *رهيب*
> 
> *أبداع*
> 
> *دام قلمك ودمتي لنا مبدعه*
> *فيما تطرحينه*
> 
> ...






حضوركِ الرائع عزيزتي
ممتنه لكِ على هذا الحضور
اللطيف
مودتي وتحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> *كما عهدناكِ دوماً متميزة ومبدعة في انتقاء حروفك..*
> *من المتابعين ..*
> *بل ومن أشدهم متابعة ..*
> 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*
> *أختكِ دمعة على السطور..*






بل هو حضوركِ الرائع
باقات الياسمين
بإنتظار عودتكِ
نورتي
تحياتي :bigsmile:

----------


## MOONY

أتعلم  أني رسمتٌ بعينيك
  أحلامي
ونثرت منهما أشواقي
فهما عشقي
طوال السنين
أحبك

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مونــــي ..
تنقلت بين صفحات وأوراق صومعتكِ
فوجدتها قد تزينت
بأحلى وأعذب الكلام 
بل وأرق الالحان
الالحان التي رسمت كسمفوينه
جمعت كل أحاسيس الحب والشوق ..
كنت بعيدة جداً عن هذه الصومعة
ولم أكن على علم بها
ولكني اليوم وجدتها 
ووجدت بداخلها مشاعر وأحاسيس مرهفة ..
قلم مبدع لآبعد الحدود ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
سلمتِ ويلم قلبكِ وقلمكِ المبدع ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بالحب والشوق ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## MOONY

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> مونــــي ..
> تنقلت بين صفحات وأوراق صومعتكِ
> فوجدتها قد تزينت
> بأحلى وأعذب الكلام 
> بل وأرق الالحان
> الالحان التي رسمت كسمفوينه
> جمعت كل أحاسيس الحب والشوق ..
> ...



عزيزتي

قد أزدانت صفحاتي جمالاً
وعذووبه لجمال حضوركِ
إمتناني لهذا التواجد الكريم
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

سأعزف لك تراتيل حبي
فحبك قد أشعل بي  نار الأشواق
وأخذني  لدنيا الهيام
حبيبي
سأعيش معك كل حضارت الأزمان
وأنسى معك  كل الأحزان

----------


## نور الورد

و لكن ان اخذت من حبات الرمال


و داعبت مياه البحر


و بدانا نحاكي القلب


سنضئ معا شموع القائنا

و همسات حبنا


و لعلنا نثر زهر معا


و نكتب حروفنا على حبات الرمال و يحطيها القلب الذي رسمناه معا


اسمحي لي على مداخلة البسيطة

كلماتك الرائعة جدا 

كنت ساضع صورة و لكن الوقت لا يسعدني لذلك


تقبلي مرررررررررررررررررررروي


تحياتي نور الورد

----------


## MOONY

> و لكن ان اخذت من حبات الرمال
> 
> 
> و داعبت مياه البحر
> 
> 
> و بدانا نحاكي القلب
> 
> 
> ...




قدأنرتي صومعتي من جميل إحساسك
فشكراً  لك على هذا المرور العطر
تحياتي

----------


## نُون

مساء الإبداع ،،

لا زلتِ ،،
كما أنتِ 
تشيدين من الشعر و النثر قصورا ،،
و تنحتين من الحرف مشاعراً و جمالاً باهراً ،،
موووني ،،
دمتِ مبدعـهـ ،،

تحياتي ،،

----------


## حسيني الهوى

موني

كما عهدتك ِ متألقة دائما

تنسجين الأحرف من سحر الجمال

وتصوغين الإبداع من وحي الخيال 

موني

تقبلي مروري عند صومعتك 

عسى حرفي يناله بعض الوصال

----------


## MOONY

> مساء الإبداع ،،
> 
> لا زلتِ ،،
> كما أنتِ 
> تشيدين من الشعر و النثر قصورا ،،
> و تنحتين من الحرف مشاعراً و جمالاً باهراً ،،
> موووني ،،
> دمتِ مبدعـهـ ،،
> 
> تحياتي ،،




مساء الورد
الإبداع  لا يكتمل الا بتواصلكِ الكريم
لاعدمته
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

> موني
> 
> كما عهدتك ِ متألقة دائما
> 
> تنسجين الأحرف من سحر الجمال
> 
> وتصوغين الإبداع من وحي الخيال 
> 
> موني
> ...




أخي حسيني
  أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم دائماً
وكم يسعدني حضورك  بين زوايا صومعتي
وننتظر الجديد من فيض قلمك
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

عندالمساء 
 بحثتُ عن دميتي الصغيره
وجدتها واقفةٍ عند الشرفةٍ
تنظر  إلى زخات المطر
تنتظر مجيئك
حبيبي
لم أكن أعلم 
أن الشوق 
قد نال مني
ومن 
من حولي
فالكل  يهذي ويغرق
بحبك

----------


## MOONY

سأرسم قلبي 
على زجاج
النوافذالعابره
وأحفر  به حرفك
فأنا لا أجيد
سوى رسمه 
و أسرح 
بجمال  أسمك
أحبك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*وهل في هذا الصرح القى الحرووووف* 

*مشاء الله ابداع وتميز أخيه موني* 

*متابع بصمت* 

*حروفك اقوى من اني اجاريها*

*موفقه* 

*بانتظار جديدك* 

*اخاك المخلص* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حرفكِ شامخ...*
*كلماتكِ لازالت تمطر عشقاً وشوقاً..*

*غاليتي ...*
*لعلي ابتعدتُ قليلاً عن هنا...*

*وسرعان ماعدتُ لابحر في* 
*عذب سطورك...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> *وهل في هذا الصرح القى الحرووووف* 
> 
> *مشاء الله ابداع وتميز أخيه موني* 
> 
> *متابع بصمت* 
> 
> *حروفك اقوى من اني اجاريها*
> 
> *موفقه* 
> ...





*إمتناني لحضورك الكريم وردك اللطيف
لاعدمته
تحياتي
*

----------


## MOONY

> *حرفكِ شامخ...*
> *كلماتكِ لازالت تمطر عشقاً وشوقاً..*
> 
> *غاليتي ...*
> *لعلي ابتعدتُ قليلاً عن هنا...*
> 
> *وسرعان ماعدتُ لابحر في* 
> *عذب سطورك...*
> 
> ...



*عزيزتي*
*دموعه مازلت أترقب هطولك العذب*
*فوق زوايا صومعتي*
*لاعدمته*
*ظلي بالقرب*
*ياغاليه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## MOONY

* أقسمت بأنك حبي الأوحد*
*وأنك عشقي الأول والأخير*
*وأن نبضك لي الموعد*

* أقسم بأنك*
*  بحر  لاحدود له
في مده حب
وفي جزره غرام
أقسم أني أحبك
حد الهيام



*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 
*إلى هنا..*
*تتوقف حروفي الصغيرة ..*
*أمام شموخ أحرفك..*
*واكتفي بإعلان إعجابي الكبير..*
*بمحطاتكِ الرائعة..* 

*بإذن الله سأبقى لكِ من المتابعين عزيزتي..*
*استمري...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 
> *إلى هنا..*
> *تتوقف حروفي الصغيرة ..*
> *أمام شموخ أحرفك..*
> *واكتفي بإعلان إعجابي الكبير..*
> *بمحطاتكِ الرائعة..* 
> 
> *بإذن الله سأبقى لكِ من المتابعين عزيزتي..*
> ...





*عزيزتي وغالتي
(دمعه ع السطور)
يكفيني نور تواصلك بين ثنايا أحرفي
كل الشكر لكِ  موفقه لكل خير
تحياتي*

----------


## MOONY

**

حبك تجاوز كل الحدود
ولم يعد هناك أي قيود
فحبك دخل قلبي بلا ميعاد
وجرى  نبضك في دمي
كالأخدود
حبيبي
أنظر إلى روحي فقد حلقت
فوق سماء الحب
لتعتلي قمة الشوق
ولتجدد الوعود
أحبك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماأجمل هذه المشاعر الجياشة ..*
*وهذا التعبير الراقي..*


*لازلتُ من المتابعين وبشدة..*
*موفقة ..*

----------


## MOONY

> *ماأجمل هذه المشاعر الجياشة ..*
> *وهذا التعبير الراقي..*
> 
> 
> *لازلتُ من المتابعين وبشدة..*
> *موفقة ..*



وما أجمل تواصلكِ  
ممتنه لكِ 
بنتظار هطولكِ العذب
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

ياطيور الشوق خذيني
 وأن صعب عليكِ 
فخذي أشواقي وأبلغيه
بأني أنتظروصاله
على شاطئ البحر
وأرتجيه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

صومعه رائعه
جمعت بين ثناياها كل مفاهيم الشوق والحب 
وانسياب قلمك يعطينا شوقا لانتظار ماهو جديد
كنت غافله عن تلك الصومعه ولكن ساحول ان اكون بين طيات الكلمات 
وارى هذا الابداع الرائع
سلم قلمك ونبض قلبك الدافئ

تحيااتي

----------


## نُون

صرحكِ شامخةٌ طيوفه ،،
ممتدةٌ لأبعد حد ..
و متغلغلةٌ في أعمق سد ،،
موووني
بإنتظار نداكِ المنعش ..
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماشاء الله ...*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*غاليتي موني..*

*يأبى الحرف إلا أن يُسجل إعجابه بسحر كلماتك...*

*بانتظار سيلكِ الجديد..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> صرحكِ شامخةٌ طيوفه ،،
> ممتدةٌ لأبعد حد ..
> و متغلغلةٌ في أعمق سد ،،
> موووني
> بإنتظار نداكِ المنعش ..
> تحياتي



عزيزتي براءه
حضوركِ الرقيق
أسعدني
بنتظار هطولكِ العذب من جديد
تحياتي**

----------


## MOONY

> *ماشاء الله ...*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*
> 
> *غاليتي موني..*
> 
> *يأبى الحرف إلا أن يُسجل إعجابه بسحر كلماتك...*
> 
> *بانتظار سيلكِ الجديد..*
> ...





كعادتكِ  تتسيدين
المقعد الأول  في صومعتي
وهذا شرفاً لي
لروحكِ *

*

----------


## MOONY

عند الصباح وعلى ضفة النهر
 أرسلت لك عبق الشوق 
وأخذت ألعب  بيدي
في الماء
حبيبي 
تعال 
بلل وجهي
وأغمرني
بجنونك
أحبك

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في كل مرة أدخل إلى هذه الصومعة
أشعر بحيرة أمام كل هذه المشاعر والاحاسيس الفياضة
بما هو جميل ورائع 
بل وتعجز كلماتي عن الخروج والوصف 
لروعة ماتخطي موني ...
سلمتِ وسلم قلبك وقلمكِ النابضين بكل شوق ..
دمتِ بخير ..
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## نُون

موووني ..
رائعة أنتِ بجنون ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين
.
غاليتي : موني
في كل مرة أدخل هذه الصومعة أشعر بأن أصابعي عاجزة
عن الرد .. بماذا أرد وماذا أقول ؟؟؟
فهنا منتهى الرووووعة والعذوبة 
تجلت من خلال إبداعك
أعلم أن كلماتي فقيرة في حقكِ
ومهما قلت لن أستطيع
أن أفيكِ 
هنا حقاً بات العجز يشلُ قدرتي
على الكتابة
لا أعرف ماذا أعبر فهذه الصومعة الرااااائعة
تجعل الإنسان يعيش عالم من الخيال
..
غاليتي
هذا الإبداع ليس بجديد عليكِ
فكل ما تكتبيه
يتميز عن غيره
وأنا دائماً من أشد المتابعين لكِ
وأكثر المنتظرين لكل كلمة تنثيرها
هنا بشوق وسعادة تنتابني 
لمجرد دخولي لهذا الصرح الشامخ حقاً
دمتي عزيزتي
برعاية الرحمن وحفظه
وأعطاكِ ربي كل خير
.
.
لا زلتُ في إنتظار الغيث
.
.
.
أمنيــــــ مجروحه ــــــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## MOONY

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> في كل مرة أدخل إلى هذه الصومعة
> أشعر بحيرة أمام كل هذه المشاعر والاحاسيس الفياضة
> بما هو جميل ورائع 
> بل وتعجز كلماتي عن الخروج والوصف 
> لروعة ماتخطي موني ...
> سلمتِ وسلم قلبك وقلمكِ النابضين بكل شوق ..
> دمتِ بخير ..
> تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..





 حضور رائع ومتميز
أسعدني هطولكِ  من جديد
لتواصلكِ كل الشكر 
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> موووني ..
> رائعة أنتِ بجنون ..




 بل الرائع تواجدكِ 
نورتي
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين
> .
> غاليتي : موني
> في كل مرة أدخل هذه الصومعة أشعر بأن أصابعي عاجزة
> عن الرد .. بماذا أرد وماذا أقول ؟؟؟
> فهنا منتهى الرووووعة والعذوبة 
> تجلت من خلال إبداعك
> أعلم أن كلماتي فقيرة في حقكِ
> ...






عزيزتي لحضوركِ عبير ينفرد بك دائماً
يكفيني تواصلكِ  فقد أخجلتني كلماتكِ 
وأنا من عجزت ع ن الرد 
إمتناني وشكري  لكِ
بنتظارإطلالتكِ من جديد
تحياتي لكِ محملة بعبق الورد**

----------


## MOONY

مازلت ُ أسرح بخيالتي إلى البعيد
وأخيط وشاح العيد
سأطرز  عليه أسمك
ليبقى دفئ قلبك يحويني
فكلما هبت  نسائم البرد
يدفيني

----------


## MOONY

بهمسة  الشوق العتيد
أكتب أشعاري
وأجمع كتاباتي لك
صفحة تلو الصفحه
فأنت أحلى حب
 وأجمل أقداري
 أحبك بعمق  هذه الكلمه لا أكثر..
 أحبك بنبض كل العاشقين لا أكثر..
 أحبك بعدد زخات المطر لاأكثر..
 أحبك بعدد كل هذه الأوراق لاأكثر..
فهل تقبلها منبي أم تطلب أكثر..؟ :rolleyes:

----------


## نُون

موووني ، 
و الشعر ..
و النثر ،،
و الجمال يسعى إليها ،،
و يطوف كل أولئك حول صومعتها ..
مبدعة بعدد المبدعين هنا لا أكثر ..
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ذابت حروفي خلف أمواج صومعتك....*

*رائعة...رائعة للغاية...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## MOONY

> موووني ، 
> و الشعر ..
> و النثر ،،
> و الجمال يسعى إليها ،،
> و يطوف كل أولئك حول صومعتها ..
> مبدعة بعدد المبدعين هنا لا أكثر ..
> تحياتي





ممتنة لأطرائك الكريم
لاعدمت هذا التواصل
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> *ذابت حروفي خلف أمواج صومعتك....*
> 
> *رائعة...رائعة للغاية...*
> 
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.*
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



*غاليتي
أمام حضوركِ الكريم*
*تذوب الكلمات*
*وتزخر حروفي بعبق المسك
أشكركِ من الأعماق لهذا التواصل
تحياتي لك
*_
_

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

مووووووني
أنا أول مره أنتبه لهذه الصومعة
وقرأتها كلها
ماذا أقول وبأي الكلمات أعبر
عاجزة تماماً
كلُ ما أستطيع قوله أنتي في القمه
موفقه دائماً حبيبتي
سلم نبضكِ
في رعاية الله

----------


## MOONY

[quote=النغمه الحزينه;872994] 
مووووووني
أنا أول مره أنتبه لهذه الصومعة
وقرأتها كلها
ماذا أقول وبأي الكلمات أعبر
عاجزة تماماً
كلُ ما أستطيع قوله أنتي في القمه
موفقه دائماً حبيبتي
سلم نبضكِ
في رعاية الله

كفـاني
حضوركِ
العذب   
إمتناني لهذا التواصل
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## MOONY

أشعر بالدفئ رغم  أن الشتاء
 قد وضع رحاله 
وهبت رياحه  العاتيه
أتعلم لما ؟؟
لأن بقلبي بركان حبك الثائر
وأشواق سنين  لاتندثر

----------


## MOONY

شوقي لك كفراشة 
تتراقص فوق رحيق  حبك
حبيبي


دعني أبحر بين يديك
وأنسى كل الهموم
دعني سيد قلبي
فأنا العاشق المجنون

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ليش ماتنزلي هالصومعه وتخليها صومعه العصر
يعني ليش ماتطبعيها
بصراحه روعه قلمك لايضاهيه شي
موفقه

----------


## احساسي شاعري

اهلين غاليتي موني سعدني ان اقرأ كلمات  الجميله المعبره دائما عن احساسك المرهف
وكم انا مشتاقه لك كثيرا ولكن مشاغل الحياه كثيره هي التي فرقتنا بعد زواجي ولكن سنلتقي 
بأذن الله

----------


## MOONY

> ليش ماتنزلي هالصومعه وتخليها صومعه العصر
> يعني ليش ماتطبعيها
> بصراحه روعه قلمك لايضاهيه شي
> موفقه




يكفيني أن أرى هذا التفاعل الذي يجعلني سعيده 
فهذا هو سر النجاح 
أشكركِ من الأعماق
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> اهلين غاليتي موني سعدني ان اقرأ كلمات  الجميله المعبره دائما عن احساسك المرهف
> وكم انا مشتاقه لك كثيرا ولكن مشاغل الحياه كثيره هي التي فرقتنا بعد زواجي ولكن سنلتقي 
> بأذن الله





هلا وغلا حبيبتي
أنا من سعدت بنور حضوركِ  
الجميل
 إن شاء الله نلتقي :amuse: 
دمتي بود
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

سنلتقي أعلم
ولكن  قد طالت الساعات
ومرت الأيام
والشوق في قلبي مؤلم
حبيبي
ليتني أستطيع أن ألعب بعقارب الساعه
لتمر الأيام وتكون معي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ماشاء الله..

في كل مرة ادخل فيها إلى هذا المتصفح..

يُشل قلمي..

لهذا الابداع الرهيب...

راااااااااااااااائعة إلى أبعد الحدود..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## MOONY

> ماشاء الله..
> 
> في كل مرة ادخل فيها إلى هذا المتصفح..
> 
> يُشل قلمي..
> 
> لهذا الابداع الرهيب...
> 
> راااااااااااااااائعة إلى أبعد الحدود..
> ...



دمعه  ع السطور
إيتها المتألقه
وهج حضوركِ
إضاء متصفحي 
فشكراً لكِ لهذا التواجدالكريم
وإمتناني لك بحجم السماء
تحياتي .

----------


## MOONY

سأتكئ على الأريكة
لأرتاح 
فنار اشوقك
تضج بداخلي
ولن تطفئ الا بملقاك

----------


## نُون

موووني ..
مذهلة حد القسوة ..

----------


## MOONY

> موووني ..
> مذهلة حد القسوة ..




حضوركِ دوماً لايشبه  الحضورالأخر
دمتي بود
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

في صباحي هذا سأرتشف فنجان القهوة
سأضع فنجانك بالقرب من مقعدك
و بجانبها  الجريده لتقرأ لي الأخبار
إلى أن تتدمر منها وترمي بها
وتقول يكفينا حروب  يكفينا دمار
اقتربي 
دعيني أقرأ لك فنجانكِ
وأخبركِ بطعم الحب
دعيني  أأحكي لكِ الموجز وبعدها التفاصيل
حبيبتي هلا نظرتي
للفنجان
اترين هاهنا  اثنين
نبضهم واحد
أترين هذا أنا وهذه أنتِ :inlove:

----------

